# "The American" saddle quality??



## Twiggs1216 (Aug 3, 2016)

So I just picked up this saddle last week for $50 it has a brand called "the american" with a flag and stamped "73" does anyone have any info on it? I know it needed new fenders but what I wasnt expecting is the bottom layer beside the fleece is compressed paper..didnt know american companies did this ? so makes me unsure about the inskirt rigging on it as the back paper layer is showing lots of wear but the dees still seem solid. Is it worth fixing?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

it looks like a molded tree. does that say "Ralide"?

the leather looks mediocre. just because it says "American" does not mean it was made in the US.


----------



## Twiggs1216 (Aug 3, 2016)

Yes ralide tree on it


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

From an internet search, it seems that American Saddlery and Big Horn are owned/managed by the same corporation........About Us


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Can you get a better/closer picture of the stamp on the keeper? It looks to me like maybe "The American" isn't so much a brand as it is a style of saddle.


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

This doesn't look like an "American Saddlery" saddle like Prarie mentioned, although I could be wrong. A close up of the stamp that is on the saddle would help though.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I once re-fleeced a Big-horn saddle that had cardboard in-between the skirts to thicken them up. So the cardboard doesn't surprise me at all. 

I suspect this happens a lot more than we think because it's hard to notice unless you take the saddle apart of re-fleece it. And how many people do that these days? 

So yeah, I don't think it has anything to do with where the saddle is made. Companies cut corners where they don't think people will notice. 

Have you ever seen all the staples holding saddles together when you take them apart to re-fleece them? Once you get "under the hood" you would be surprised at all the staples hiding in there. Just about all the cheaper saddles, even American-made saddles, are full of staples. 

I was impressed when I re-did the saddle strings on my Corriente that they actually used screws. Big step up from staples. But back in the old days, the strings actually ran through the tree and held the skirts on. I think only custom saddles do that anymore. :neutral:

Now if I am taking apart a western saddle, I am prepared with wood screws to replace the staples. I actually USE my saddle strings, and them pulling out by the staples is just not cool!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

PS. That saddle looks a lot like an "Easy Rider"/ "The Rider" saddle I had at one time. I think it was made in Alabama. It also had a Ralide tree. I think a lot of these cheaper saddles are made the same. But if the leather is good and you like it, no reason not to fix it. If it's cost-effective anyway. 

I paid $100 to have my Easy Rider re-fleeced with real sheepskin. But it was worth it because I only paid $50 for the saddle. I got my money back when I sold it.


----------



## Tack Collector (Nov 10, 2009)

Circle A, The American -- I think both of those are older names for the company before it bought Big Horn and merged.

I can't see the detail in that photo, but fake furs have a sort of mesh back that feels like a plastic. It could be that their fake fleece has some kind of paper backing in order to glue it to the skirts. That's just a guess. But fake furs will stretch, so it makes sense to me that they attach it to a stiffer substrate and glue it to the skirts.


----------



## Twiggs1216 (Aug 3, 2016)

Heres a close up of the name. I do like the saddle only thing that concerns me is the inskirt rigging is being held in by one leather and one cardboard layer ?
Id like to get the fleece replaced and a second layer of leather to secure the rigging on it, anyone know any saddle repair shops in southern Ontario?


----------

